# 2010 Outback 230Rs - For Sale (Updated Price)



## kdg85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sold


----------



## LJJRcampers (May 7, 2013)

kdg85 said:


> 2010 Keystone Outback 230RS toyhauler located in North Alabama area. This camper is in excellent condition with approximately 30 months remaining on transferable warranty. Camper is stored in a covered area out of the elements. Rear slide queen bed, couch bed, table bed, and fold down bed in toyhauler compartment. Hot water heater runs on gas, electric, or both. Contains microwave, 3 burner gas stove, gas oven, refrigerator that runs on gas or electric, flat screen tv, outdoor cooking station, outdoor speakers, and more. Sway control and weight distribution hitch included. Camper is easily pulled with 1/2 ton pickup (F150 etc.). I am asking $14,000, but I will gladly entertain offers. PM me for more pics or other info.


Hello! Is your camper still available? We love the Outback toyhaulers and are looking to replace our 2009 ASAP due to an accident. Shalom, Julie


----------



## kdg85 (Oct 12, 2011)

This camper is still available. Aggressive priced because I need to sell! Private seller.


----------



## Airwolf63 (May 20, 2013)

Check your PM...Thanks


----------



## kdg85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Airwolf63 said:


> Check your PM...Thanks


I'm not showing any messages. The camper is still available by the way.


----------



## kdg85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Reducing to $13,500. Trying to get rid of this camper so somebody is going to get a steal on this one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Not in the market but wish I was. This is a really good price on this trailer.


----------



## kdg85 (Oct 12, 2011)

SOLD


----------

